# Die DAM Hobby-Rollen



## Hecht100+ (15. Januar 2022)

Die DAM Hobby Nr. 215 war eine kleine Rolle ohne Schnurlaufröllchen. Sie wiegt 285 Gramm ohne Schnur, aber frisch gefettet. Die Übersetzung beträgt 1:2,9, und sie ist nicht umbaubar auf Rechtshandbetrieb. Hergestellt in West-Germany. Der Preis betrug damals 15,00 DM. Die Schnurfassung beträgt 100 Meter 0,35 mm Schnur.





Die Rolle ist in grauem Hammerschlaglack lackiert.




In der Kurbelgriffgehäuseführung befindet sich ein Loch, das von einem roten Kunststoffschlauch verschlossen ist, durch das die Kurbelführung mit Schmierstoff versehen werden kann. Der Rote Schlauch ist dabei verschiebbar.




Die Spule besteht aus Kunststoff und hat eine eingebaute Bremse.


Die Bremse habe ich nicht auseinander genommen, der Kunststoffring der Festhaltung ist schon etwas spröde, die Gefahr, das er zerbricht war mir zu groß.




Das Getriebe ist ein einfaches Kegel-Tellerrad-Getriebe, das Kegelrad besteht aus Metall, während das Tellerrad aus Kunststoff gefertigt wurde. Die Rücklaufsperre greift ins Tellerrad. 


Hier noch einmal die Prägung auf dem Rollenfuß, Made in West Germany


Und hier ein Blick in den Rotor, die Bremsenknarre besteht auch aus Kunststoff und ist auf der Achse befestigt, sie greift dann in die Querrillen unter der Spule.


Was noch auffällig ist, der Kurbelgriff ist nicht symetrisch ausgeführt. 

Alles in allem eine einfache kleine Rolle mit wenigen Teilen, gut erhalten.

Mit dem Alter bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es sollte 1959/1960 sein. 
Laut Internet gab es danach noch mehrere Modelländerungen, die Rolle wurde bis 1968 hergestellt, das letzte Modell hat Ähnlichkeit mit der 218-248 Serie.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit dem Alter bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es sollte 1959/1960 sein.


Man kann schon ab 1958 sagen. Sehr schöne Vorstellung.


----------



## Bilch (15. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Vorstellung Hecht100+  Die günstigeren DAM Rollen aus dieser Zeit sind nicht so bekannt wie die Finessa z.B., aber trotzdem genauso interessant. Weißt Du vlt. wie viel eine Finessa oder Microlite damals kostete?

Laut Inflationsrechner waren 15 DM 1959 etwa so viel wie heute 35 Euro ...

P.S. hat der Aufsatz auf dem Rollensteg irgendeine Funktion?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorstellung Hecht100+  Die günstigeren DAM Rollen aus dieser Zeit sind nicht so bekannt wie die Finessa z.B., aber trotzdem genauso interessant. Weißt Du vlt. wie viel eine Finessa oder Microlite damals kostete?
> 
> Laut Inflationsrechner waren 15 DM 1959 etwa so viel wie heute 35 Euro ...
> 
> P.S. hat der Aufsatz auf dem Rollensteg irgendeine Funktion?


Der klappt den Bügel um.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Januar 2022)

Die erste Finessa 1957 war mit 57 DM ausgezeichnet laut Werbung Febr. 1957,

die Microlite war anfangs mit 31 DM beworben, etwas später war der Preis dann auf 51 DM gestiegen. ( siehe Sascha )


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die erste Finessa 1957 war mit 57 DM ausgezeichnet laut Werbung Febr. 1957,
> 
> die Microlite war anfangs mit 31 DM beworben, etwas später war der Preis dann auf 51 DM gestiegen. ( siehe Sascha )


Hallo,

das kostete (Finessa) die Rolle auch noch einige Jahre später, 57 DM. Die Mitchell 300 kostete das Gleiche, zumindest bis etwa Mitte der 1960er Jahre, beim Flechsenberger in Fürth.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Luis2811 (16. Januar 2022)

Habe auch ein DAM Hobby diese ist leider nicht mehr in einem so schönen Zustand und auch die Rücklaufsperre streikt leider ab und zu. Es ist das Modell von 1960 oder 1961-62, sie besitzt bereits eine Art Schnurlaufführung und ist mit einem anderen Kurbel und Bremsknauf ausgestattet. Zudem besteht das Tellerrad aus Metall, die restliche Ausstattung dürfte sich nicht groß unterscheiden.






Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu den Änderungen, zuerst die Schnurführung.



Der geänderte Kurbelknauf in einer anderen Farbe und Form



Der Bremsknopf wurde Auch farblich dem Kurbelknauf angepasst, die Form hat sich dabei nicht verändert.



Und das Tellerrad hier aus Metall.


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die DAM Hobby Nr. 215 war eine kleine Rolle ohne Schnurlaufröllchen. Sie wiegt 285 Gramm ohne Schnur, aber frisch gefettet. Die Übersetzung beträgt 1:2,9, und sie ist nicht umbaubar auf Rechtshandbetrieb. Hergestellt in West-Germany. Der Preis betrug damals 15,00 DM. Die Schnurfassung beträgt 100 Meter 0,35 mm Schnur.
> Anhang anzeigen 395963
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395964
> ...


Erneut eine hervorragende, umfassende Rollenserienvorstellung, lieber Hecht, vielen Dank dafür  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (16. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ ,danke für die präzise Vorstellung der DAM 215.  

Gruß Jason


----------

